# كيفية حساب كم عدد الالواح فى المتر المكعب خشب



## elmasry8 (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو ان تفيدونى عن كيفية حساب كم عدد الالواح فى المتر المكعب خشب ؟؟؟

بالنسبة للالواح 10 سم والالواح 12 سم
​


----------



## engmze (15 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الله 
مثال بسيط 

متر * متر * متر = 1 متر مكعب 

عرض اللوح 10 سم 
سمك اللوح 2.5 سم 
طول اللوح 3 متر ثابت 

العرض = 100سم /10 سم = 10 الواح 
الارتفاع = 100 سم / 2.5 سم = 40 لوح 

اذن المتر مكعب 10*40 = 400 لوح فى المتر مكعب 


نفس الكلام للوح 12 سم 

العرض = 100 سم / 12 سم = 8.333333333 لوح 
الارتفاع = 100 سم / 2.5 سم = 40 لوح 

اذن عدد الالواح 8.333333333*40 = 333 لوح​*


----------



## المتيم اليمني (15 فبراير 2012)

ان طريقة حساب عدد الالواح في المتر المكعب هي كالتالي 
ابعاد اللوح الواحد هي 3*0.10*0.025 م 
ومقدار حجم هذا اللوح هو 
= 3*0.10*0.025 = 0.0075 
ويكون عدد اللواح في المتر المكعب هي 
1/0.0075 = 133.333 لوح وبالتقريب يكون 133 لوح 
وبنفس الطريقة لسمك 12 سم


----------



## m_sweedy (15 فبراير 2012)

لدينا طريقتان للحساب نرجو الافادة ايهما اصح؟؟؟

اعتقد الطريقة الاولى هى الصيحة​


----------



## a.m.k18 (15 فبراير 2012)

الطريقة الثانية هي الصحيحة .
و الله أعلى و أعلم ...


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (15 فبراير 2012)

شوف يا هندسة الطريقتين صح بس هنا توضيح انا اوضحة باذن الله

انا عندى اطوال من الالواح كثيرة يعنى عندى الواح (2.7م@3م@[email protected]وهكذا
احسب انا الزى وليكن الحساب على الوح 3م كما تفضل الاخ با لشرح 
عندى 0.025 دة سمك الوح
0.1 م دة عرض الوح
3م دة طول الوح

يبقى عندى 0.025*0.1 *3 =0.0075م3
يبقى المتر المكعب فية= 1/0.0075= 133.33 لوح


وهكذا ارجو ا ان اكون افدت


----------



## engmze (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاه الله خيرا للاخوة المهندسين على المفهوم الحقيقى ولكنى اريد توضيح نقطة معينة 

اللى انا قولته لو العرض نفسة 1 متر والارتفاع 1 متر صحيح يبقى نمشى على الطريقة الاولى 

اما لو العرض مختلف وطلع 90 سم او 80 سم والارتفاع طلع 50 سم او ارقام مختلفة يبقى نمشى على الطريقة الثانية اننا ناخذ مكعب اللوح الواحد ونقسم المتر مكعب عليه 

فالاسهل نمشى على الطريقة الثانية لوجود اختلافات كثيرة فى الابعاد 



وجزاكم الله خيرا​​​​


----------



## elmasry8 (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamed Ghorab (16 فبراير 2012)

الطريقتين واحد بس الطريقة الأولى عوض عن طول اللوح بمتر واحد
والطيقة الثانية عوض عن طول اللوح بثلاثة أمتار 
لو وضعت واحد متر فى الطريقة الثانية هيعطى 400 لوح ودى نفس إجابة الطريقة الأولى


----------



## Mohamed Ghorab (16 فبراير 2012)

أزاى أغير الصورة الشخصية الموجودة


----------



## leone (17 فبراير 2012)

الأمر ببساطة 
1 ÷ (طول اللوح × عرض اللوح × إرتفاع اللوح)= عدد الألواح في المتر المكعب
مثال:
1 ÷ (2.8م × 12سم × 1.8سم (ثلاثة أرباع بوصة))=165.343915 أي بالتقريب 165 لوح
أو 1 ÷ (2.8م × 12 سم × 2.5 سم (بوصة))=119.047619أي بالتقريب 119 لوح
أو 1 ÷ (3م × 12سم × 2.5 سم (بوصة)) =111.1111 أي بالتقريب 111 لوح
أو 1 ÷ (3 م × 10سم × 2.5سم (بوصة)=133.3333 أي بالتقريب 133 لوح 
هذا والله أعلى وأعلم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابو امامه (17 فبراير 2012)

الطريقة التي فصلت أعلاه صحيحة ولا اضافة على ذلك


----------



## max_kimo2005 (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يا عزيزى الموضوع بسيط وفى غاية السهوله 
من المعروف ان 1 م3 خشب=400 متر طول *10سم عرض * 2,5 سم تخانه
يبقى عدد الالواح بعرض 10سم فى المتر لو طول اللوح ثابت=3متر 
عدد الالواح =400/3=133.333333 لوح


----------



## boushy (18 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## ENGMKG (19 فبراير 2012)

لى تعليق الاخ فى الحل الاول كاتب يبقى العدد 400 فى المتر المكعب الواحد ( طبعا دى غلطه قصده فى 3 متر مكعب ) و الطريقة سليمه و فى تعليق بيقول الطريقة صح بس لو عرض الربطة ثابت 1 متر ( يا اخى هى هى لا تفرق فى شئ كانك معاك 1 مترمكعب مياه تحطه فى وعاء على شكل برميل او بيضاوى او مستطيل عدد الجزيئات داخله واحد )


----------



## eng_monsef2011 (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م. تامر الشامى (14 فبراير 2013)

مشاركة الاخ السابق صحيحة اى ان 400 لوح تعمل 3 متر مكعب لانه تناسى ان طول اللوح 3 متر
فلو قسمنا 400 لوح على 3 يكون الناتج 133 لوح فى المتر المكب وذلك لسمك بوصة 2.5 سم وبعرض 4 بوصة 10 سم


----------

